# Painting a kitchen cabinet project



## Hawki39 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All,

I have finally got my wife to 'decide' how she wanted Me to finish the ..not yet made...kitchen pantry cabinet project.:smile: :thumbsup: 
She likes the 'Country' look and has an "Apple" motif decorating her kitchen.
Has anyone here used milk paint to achieve a country look?
Is it worth the effort or could I achieve the same result using a quality satin paint in the color(s) she chooses.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The "milk paint" finishes usually have a very flat look. Though not really milk, you may try some colors in the latex types to see if they are close. First establish what color you like (by looking at charts), and them maybe go to the paint section of a big home center and ask how you can get the color and sheen. They may have recommendations for types and mixes, and the best chemical base for you to use.


----------



## Hawki39 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the input..
The wife and I went to HD to get the wood and paint for the project. As I was wrestling with the plywood and picking 1x6s she went to the paint department to pick the color she wanted.
As I was getting the plywood cut to size my wife returned and announced that she found the PERFECT color.:no: :thumbsup: :no: 
It was decided that since she wanted the other (un made) kitchen projects the same color we would buy her perfect color in the gallon size.
Have you ever noticed that out of the hundreds of Shades and Brands of country red paint available at a big box store your wife will ALWAYS
PICK the type of paint and Brand the is the most expensive in the store. :blink:  

I thought "RALPH LAUREN" made high priced designer clothing...I was unaware that he branched out into DESIGNER Paint too!!! I never knew that POMEGRANATE was a color, I did find out that the color 'Pomegranate' was ONLY available exclusively as a Ralph Lauren Original...the gallon of Pomegranate had a DESIGNER PRICE TAG too. 

Butch


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Hawki,
For what it's worth, I've painted a fair amount in my life, and nothing is better than a fine quality paint. I've tried all the big box store brands, with varying results, but always seem to fall back on my Kelly Moore paints. They seem to go on smoother, cover better, and last longer than most of the big box brands. (no, I don't work for them...I just like their paint).

Now on to cabinets. My wife is thinking of painting our kitchen cabinets to get a bit more life out of them. We're not ready for a kitchen remodel, but they're starting to look bad. I suggested that we paint them, and she's willing to do that instead of replacing or refacing.

Here's a finish that we really would like to duplicate. The base is an Alkyd white. Then a "chocolate" glaze is applied over that to highlight the edges/grooves and give it the antiqued look.


----------



## cajunwoodrick (Oct 22, 2007)

*Painting Kitchen Cabinets*

HACK I know this is an old post, you had with the kitchen cabinet doors that is what I am trying to achieve.This is what I have done prime then base color latex then glazed the corners and edges.Now i am suppose to use a clear protector that is what the glaze says on the can it is valspar would that clear protector be enough for kitchen cabinets are should I use a water base poly on top of that my wife bought all the paint she was not doing it very well I took over.I am not a painter but finish carpenter.Thanks for your time.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

If anybody is interested, my wife found some milk paint that she loves... I'll try to find the name (it's awesome paint but expeeeensive). Being the cheapskate that I am, I tried duplicating it at 3 different paint stores. And all 3 said that they couldn't duplicate it! The computer spit it out every time (serves me right). After a little research, I found that a lot of the milk paints are very hard to duplicate, just because of the look the milk adds. I finally pony'd up and did it right (wife made me):sneaky2:. Worth it in the long run, though. It looks great.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Heh... finally found the can. It's www.[B]old[/B]e*century*colors.com. Like I said, awesome paint but expensive. Just out of pure interest (learned my cheapskate lesson), I tried duping 4 different colors. 1 would duplicate by computer, 3 would not. 
I thought it was kind of interesting.


----------

